# Weatherby Lazermark,,,



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Does anyone own one of these? I am absolutely smitten by the looks of this rifle. It would be hard to justify actually taking it out hunting because of the beautiful lazer engravings on it.

http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/markv/lazermark


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

We've got a 257 down at the store...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's one beautiful gun.

I have a .257 Weatherby Magnum Ultralight Sooper Hootie MarkV with spider web fiberglass stock. http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/markv/ultralight About $400 cheaper than the wood stock model. It's a fine firearm, a real head-turner at the gun range but shoots low at 600 yards. 

Santa Claus has them down at Gunnies.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That Oak engraving is what amazes me. Sure would be hard to hunt with.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I just saw one in the Cabelas ad for Black Friday !
Yup. It's there for $749.99. "5 popular calibers to choose from".


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 300 Wby Mag Lazermark. It's Beautiful! I've never taken it out hunting because I'd hate to scratch the "checkering". It's engraved on the grip and the forearm but not the cheekpiece. It's the most worthless rifle I have too. My father left it to me in 1996 but I'll never take it out. I can't bring myself to take that chance. My stainless 300 Accumark on the other hand, has been through he!!, I Love it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I think I just saw one in the Cabelas ad for Black Friday !
> Yup. It's there for $749.99. "5 popular calibers to choose from".


Al, I think that gun has the Mark V Lazermark stock but not the Mark V Weatherby action, trigger and barrel.

.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al, I think that gun has the Mark V Lazermark stock but not the Mark V Weatherby action, trigger and barrel.
> 
> .


What do I know. It's not a Savage.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What do I know. It's not a Savage.;-)


I hear ya.

A lot of the new Weatherbys are Howas; great guns.

.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The Laser*guard* is on an action made by Howa. They are a Cabelas exclusive and are the ones on sale Friday. The Lazer*mark* is on a Mark V action... much more money.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I checked them out @ cabelas today. If they made them in 7mm or 300WSM I'd have bought one.

Instead I bought a Browning X-Bolt in 7mm.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

...and yes the Lazermark is a beautiful rifle!


----------

